# Electric Exhaust? Gas?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes? I was at Grantsville today and I saw a guy pull up with a motor and when he raised it up (to not hit bottom) I saw exhaust pouring out of it. Well given that Grantsville is electric motor only I felt like I shoud have said something but given my lack of knowledge I figured I should get more info before poping off.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes?


Yes....it all depends on your oil/voltage mix. I use a small Minn-Kota trolling motor with only a 12 volt battery, I usually keep the oil/voltage mixture at 40:1 to help keep the fumes down. It depends on what weight of oil is used.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":138mpy9y]So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes?


Yes....it all depends on your oil/voltage mix. I use a small Minn-Kota trolling motor with only a 12 volt battery, I usually keep the oil/voltage mixture at 40:1 to help keep the fumes down. It depends on what weight of oil is used.[/quote:138mpy9y]
Don't you use like a 90 weight gear oil due to the high elevation?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks I guess how would you tell the difference between gas and electric?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

:?: :roll: :O•-: -O|o- :O--O:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It is Kerry's fault, he started it! 
Anything electric will be nearly silent and have zero exhaust, fumes, smell or noise. Anything gas will just the opposite and be much larger, think of Minn Kota for the electrics where the head is just small.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> :?: :roll: :O•-: -O|o- :O--O:


Huh?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

.45 said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":14gcmshq]So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes?


Yes....it all depends on your oil/voltage mix. I use a small Minn-Kota trolling motor with only a 12 volt battery, I usually keep the oil/voltage mixture at 40:1 to help keep the fumes down. It depends on what weight of oil is used.[/quote:14gcmshq]

ha ha thats awesome i love it


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> [quote="Grandpa D":3bpqc035] :?: :roll: :O•-: -O|o- :O--O:


Huh?[/quote:3bpqc035]
They're full of it is what Grandpa D is trying to say. Electric motors are more or less silent, and don't breathe fire like the one you saw the guys using.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaser said:


> They're full of it is what Grandpa D is trying to say. Electric motors are more or less silent, and don't breathe fire like the one you saw the guys using.


Ones in working condition anyway... ever seen a starter motor with a frozen bearing after a few start attempts? They smoke like crazy as they burn up. If someone saw smoke coming off an electric motor I'd bet they have some damage in there somewhere as something is mighty hot.

-DallanC


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I do have a texting dictionary, which comes in handy sometimes but not a smiley face one. I bet it was a gas motor although there isn't a really visible sign stating the rules anywhere at Grantsville. Still a talk with a fellow angler is cheaper than dealing with a ticket for it. Thanks for the quick answers guys.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

.45 said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":1uwf4sye]So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes?


Yes....it all depends on your oil/voltage mix. I use a small Minn-Kota trolling motor with only a 12 volt battery, I usually keep the oil/voltage mixture at 40:1 to help keep the fumes down. It depends on what weight of oil is used.[/quote:1uwf4sye]

REALLY? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Come on :twisted: I guess they should check the blinker fluid and exhaust bearings also.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

pheaz said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="tye dye twins":4tuuyzsd]So I know this sounds dumb but does an electric motor have exhaust fumes?
> ...


REALLY? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Come on :twisted: I guess they should check the blinker fluid and exhaust bearings also. [/quote:4tuuyzsd]
I think you are on to it, those muffler bearings on the electric motors can seize up; must be the source of the smoke.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > They're full of it is what Grandpa D is trying to say. Electric motors are more or less silent, and don't breathe fire like the one you saw the guys using.
> ...


this is what happens when you run out of gear oil.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Without the proper gear oil in that electric who knows what would have happened! I mean the air brakes on the boat could have failed!!!   I bet all the exhaust on his electric was really helping on the thrust, what a way to turn a 30lb into a 50lb or greater! :roll: :roll:


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

Have they came out with a turbo for the Minn-Kota to reuse the exhaust gas yet?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Haven't seen a turbo system yet, however the Minn-Kota's have an inline O2 sensor that is supposed to increase the Thrust on the Transom mount models by upwards of 200%.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The O2 sensor is a good idea but you also have to install an O2 monitor.
I think that I'll leave my Minn-Kota stock for now.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

+1 Grandpa D!


----------

